

Ask For Opinion: what you do when everything is going wrong? - wantedhelp

and you feel that there is no way out.<p>I know I've to give some details and will be ignored by some, but still.<p>(yes it's account-for-a-post, apologies for that.)
======
hga
Well, if you don't punch out (pull the ejection handle), one piece of advice
from the head of LMI was to focus on one thing and get it done. I.e. better to
make some forward progress than let yourself get overwhelmed and paralyzed.

I would add: especially since some of the things going wrong will get resolved
one way or another.

